# camera potential



## agentofchaos (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there any way to improve camera quality on AOSP roms for the dx? I can take same quality shots with my Droid Eris paperweight..


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Moved to the Droid X section. The developer section is for releases & such.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

aosp roms should be receiving the full potential of the DX camera very soon if everything works out

until then i use things like littlephoto and camera 360 pro to make the photos look like they were taken with better equipment.
Such as HDR shots and such


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> aosp roms should be receiving the full potential of the DX camera very soon if everything works out
> 
> until then i use things like littlephoto and camera 360 pro to make the photos look like they were taken with better equipment.
> Such as HDR shots and such


I'm pretty curious about what "everything works out" is referring to ;P


----------



## agentofchaos (Aug 1, 2011)

"Jordan8 said:


> I'm pretty curious about what "everything works out" is referring to ;P


As am I  lol


----------

